
FreeType 2.6.4 released with new and better bytecode interpreter - cm3
http://lists.nongnu.org/archive/html/freetype-announce/2016-07/msg00000.html
======
cm3
The new interpreter has absolutely improved rendering of fonts, at least
subjectively for me.

    
    
        CHANGES BETWEEN 2.6.3 and 2.6.4
    
        I. IMPORTANT CHANGES
    
            - A new  subpixel hinting  mode has  been contributed  by Nikolaus
            Waxweiler, which is now the  default rendering mode for TrueType
            fonts.  It implements  (almost everything of) version  40 of the
            bytecode engine.
    
            The existing code  base in FreeType (the  `Infinality code') was
            stripped to the bare minimum  and all configurability removed in
            the  name  of speed  and  simplicity.   The configurability  was
            mainly aimed  at legacy  fonts like Arial,  Times New  Roman, or
            Courier.  [Legacy fonts are fonts  that modify vertical stems to
            achieve clean black-and-white bitmaps.]  The new mode focuses on
            applying a minimal set of rules to all fonts indiscriminately so
            that modern and web fonts  render well while legacy fonts render
            okay.
    
            Activation  of the  subpixel hinting  support can  be controlled
            with   the   `TT_CONFIG_OPTION_SUBPIXEL_HINTING'   configuration
            option  at compile  time: If  set to  value 1,  you get  the old
            Infinality  mode  (which  was  never  the  default  due  to  its
            slowness).  Value 2 activates the new subpixel hinting mode, and
            value 3 activates both.  The default is value 2.
    
            At run time,  you can select the subpixel hinting  mode with the
            `interpreter-version'  property (provided  you have  compiled in
            the corresponding hinting mode); see `ftttdrv.h' for more.

